# Mückenlarveninvasion im Kübelteich



## subzero (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Teiche. Leider habe ich nicht viel Platz, so daß ich mir nun einen Kübelteich eingerichtet habe. Der Teich ist wirklich nicht sehr groß und faßt knapp 100 Liter. 

An Pflanzen habe ich 
- 1 Seerose (wächst zügig)
- Schwimmfarn (scheint kaputt zu gehen. Alle Blätter werden nach und nach braun)
- 1 __ Hornkraut
- 1 Zwergkalamus (passiert nicht viel)
- 1 __ Muschelblume (viele junge triebe)
- 1 Amerik. Sumpfiris (passiert nicht viel)

Die Planzen sind - sofern keine Schwimmpflanzen in Kübeln. Den Boden habe ich mit einer Schicht Teicherde bedeckt und darauf Kies. Was aber wohl eher keine so gute Idee war (viel Nährstoff) und ja wohl eigentlich nicht notwendig.

Die Tierwelt:
- 1 __ Teichmuschel
- 3 Posthornschnecken
- 1.5 Milliarden Mückenlarven  

Der Teich ist nun ca. 6 - 8 Wochen alt. Aber er ist voll mit Mückenlarven (siehe Bilder). Fische kommen bei der größe wohl nicht in Frage. Natürliche Feinde in Form von Fröschen wird es bei einem Kübelteich auch nicht geben. __ Libellen habe ich bisher keine gesehen. Meine Frau bekommt schon die totale Krise wegen der potentiellen Plagegeister  

Zur Chemischen Keule will ich eigentlich nur ungern greifen. Kann ich irgend etwas dagegen tun oder sollte ich mich mit reichlich Insektenschutzmittel eindecken  

Gruß,
ALex


----------



## Silke (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarveninvasion im Kübelteich*

Hallo,
kannst du das Wasser irgendwie in Bewegung bringen? Sprudler o.ä.
Bewegtes Wasser mögen Mückenlarven nämlich nicht.


----------



## subzero (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarveninvasion im Kübelteich*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du das Wasser irgendwie in Bewegung bringen? Sprudler o.ä.
> Bewegtes Wasser mögen Mückenlarven nämlich nicht.



Das habe ich auch schon gehört. Aber ich dachte das *sprudelnde Wasser* mögen wiederrum die *Seerosen *nicht?

Mein nächstes Problem ist, daß ich idiotischerweise keinen Stromanschluß für den Garten habe. Ich habe mich schon nach *Solar *umgeschaut, aber alles was ich bisher fand war völlig überdimensioniert und viel zu teuer.

Ich könnte ja die Larven einfach *abkeschern*. Bei so einem Miniteich dürfte das noch ein vertretbarer aufwand sein. Obgleich man da wohl nie alle erwischt.

Was mir allerdings wirklich Sorge bereitet ist, daß im Moment ja wohl irgendetwas mit dem *Gleichgewicht *nicht stimmt. Der ganze Kübel muffelt auch leicht.

*Nachtrag* Das hier scheint mir finanziell vertretber und dürfte für meinen Miniteich eigentlich ausreichen:

Offen bleibt dann allerdings die Frage, wie das die *Seerose *mag. Wohl eher nicht so.


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarveninvasion im Kübelteich*

Hallo Alex,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich es erstmal mit abkeschern versuchen. Sollte das dauerhaft zu nervig werden... finden wir schon eine andere Lösung 
Eine Pumpe würde ich, der Seerose zuliebe, weglassen.
Wegen dem "Gleichgewicht" im Kübel melde ich mich bei Deinem anderen Beitrag gleich noch zu Wort.


----------



## subzero (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarveninvasion im Kübelteich*

Ja, Hallo!!! Freu mich, daß ich euch gefunden habe  

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann werd ich die Pumpe wohl tatsächlich erst mal weglassen. Auch wenn ich mich schon auf das beruhigende Plätschern gefreut habe.  

Werd mich gleich heute aufs fröhliche jagen machen!


----------



## Silke (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarveninvasion im Kübelteich*

Hallo,
ja ich weiß, das Seerosen kein bewegtes Wasser mögen  ;
aber wenn du jeden Tag drin rumkescherst ist das ja auch nix anderes.
(Und billiger als die Pumpe isses ja auch... )
Versuch es, wird schon klappen.


----------

